# White Clumps of Algae?



## mark4785 (15 Nov 2011)

I recently highered the light level in my aquarium by removing some floating surface plants. Within a week or so white clumps have started to appear on my bog wood which can be seen in the pictures below.

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





I'm not sure if it's algae or not. I'm 90% sure it is but I'd appreciate it if someone could identify what it is and what needs to be done to get rid of it. Note that I don't want to revert back to lower light levels as the reason for highering the light levels was to induce faster plant growth.

Aquarium Information:
Light: 2 x 24w T5 HO fluorescent tubes.
Dosing: EI dosing; 10-13 ppm of nitrate and 3-4 ppm of phosphate being added every Monday, Wednesday, Friday. 10ml of TPN being added on Tue, Thur, Sat.
Capacity: 120 litres.

Water stats:
0 ppm of ammonia
0 ppm of nitrite
40-50 ppm of nitrate
PH: Around 5.5 - 6.0


----------



## spyder (16 Nov 2011)

Is this wood fairly new? If so, then  white fungal growth can appear. Shrimp will usually polish it off, if not it can easily be wiped off or will go after a while. It is considered harmless.

I can't see this white growth in your pics but can see a slightly green version of it. So it could be something different.



			
				mark4785 said:
			
		

> I recently highered the light level in my aquarium by removing some floating surface plants.



Doing this without adding/increasing co2 in the tank can cause all sorts of problems.



			
				mark4785 said:
			
		

> Note that I don't want to revert back to lower light levels as the reason for highering the light levels was to induce faster plant growth.



Faster plant growth will up the plants needs for co2. If you want to ramp up the lighting to induce faster plant growth then I'm afraid you may find you will need to add co2.


----------

